# Wieder ein neues Kunstwort: SMiShing



## stieglitz (27 August 2006)

> Die US-amerikanischen Security-Spezialisten von McAfee warnen vor einem neuen Trend, den sie "SMiShing" (Phishing via SMS) nennen. Demnach erhalten immer mehr Handynutzer SMS-Nachrichten in der Art: "Wir bestätigen, dass Sie sich für unseren Dienst angemeldet haben. Sie bezahlen 2 US-Dollar pro Tag, bis Sie sich unter www.beispiel.com abmelden." Laut McAfee stecken hinter derlei Nachrichten bisher Betreiber von Bot-Netzen. Besuche der Nutzer die angegebene URL, werde er aufgefordert, einen Download zu starten und bekäme sodann einen Trojaner-Bot untergejubelt.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77326

Warten wir, bis es hier auch auftaucht.:wall:


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2006)

*AW: Wieder ein neues Kunstwort: SMiShing*

http://www.avertlabs.com/research/blog/?p=74


> Some cell phone users have started receiving SMS messages along these lines: “We’re confirming you’ve signed up for our dating service. You will be charged $2/day unless you cancel your order: w*w.smishinglink.com . (This is an example and was not a real url at the time of writing)
> *This phenomena, which we at McAfee Avert Labs are dubbing “SMiShing” (phishing via SMS), is yet another indicator that cell phones and mobile devices are becoming increasingly used by perpetrators of malware, viruses and scams.*


noch ein  US-Phänomen, mal sehn, wie lange es dauert, bis es hier auftaucht


----------

